# Margarita Cake Pictures and Recipe



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Here's a picture of the Margarita Cake I've been talking about. It really is good! Very citrus tasting.

Margarita Cake Recipe click here for the recipe


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm seriously going to have to make that after I lose the weight I want-that can be my goal reward!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

cute decorations on top!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Kim that cake looks YUMMY! I love the little margarita picks that you used to decorate the top.

How did the party go? I know that cake was a super hit.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Very creative!!! Love it!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Kim, beautiful looking cake! You are very talented! :biggrin:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm STARVING  The cake was a TRIUMPH :aktion033: Sarah


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

wow...interesting! looks good!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

omg that cake looks DELISH!! I can soo have a margarita right now..haha...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Great cake! Hummmmm, I'm going to check the stores for a margarita shaped cake pan....

Like I've said before, it's a good thing we don't live closer to each other, I believe you would be a bad influence on me....


----------

